# Geflochtene ?



## Sargo (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ihr Profis,

warum wird beim Meeresangeln oftmals eine gerflochtene Schnur verwendet ????

Danke für Info

SARGO  #h #h |krach:


----------



## kiepenangler (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Sargo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Profis,
> 
> warum wird beim Meeresangeln oftmals eine gerflochtene Schnur verwendet ????
> 
> ...


 
hi
geflochtene hat keine dehnung und dadurch hat man mit ihr eine bessere bisserkennung als mit monfiler! ausserdem ist bei gleicher tragkraft wie monofile deutlich dünner, das heisst das man dünnere schnüre nehmen kann und somit weiter wirft! das man wegen der fehlenden dehnung mehr aussteiger hat kann ich nicht bestätigen!

gruß


----------



## bissfieber (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Hallo,
ja man verwendet Geflochtene, weil diese keine Dehnung hat und, weil man oft in großer Tiefe fischt und damit die Bisserkennung mit Monofiler schnur nicht mehr so gut wäre, da sie dehnung hat. AUser dem kann man mit dünnerer schnur fischen, weil die Trakkraft höher ist.
JOJOJO


----------



## eöbzander (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

ich kann mich nur anschließen! allerdings benutzen manche profis in norwegen z.b. in großer tiefe meißt monofile schnur. warum weiß ich zwar auch nicht! wenn man beim angeln mitgeflochtener ein sehr straffe rute hat is manchmal monofil gar nicht schlecht da diese das kopfschütteln z.b. beim hecht abfedern!


----------



## haukep (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Beim Brandungangeln ist es neben dem Kontakt u.A. auch die Wurfweite, die sich erheblich verbessert. Und überhaupt - Bisserkennung und alles... Mir kommt nie wieder mono auf die Rolle!


----------



## Christian D (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Beim Brandungsangeln ist die Kombination zwischen geflochtener Haupt- und monofiler Schlagschnur außerdem von Vorteil, da sich somit eine Sollbruchstelle ergibt.


----------



## haukep (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Ich habe auch ne Geflochtene 0,32er als Schlagschnur...


----------



## Marcel1409 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Brandungsangeln ist die Kombination zwischen geflochtener Haupt- und monofiler Schlagschnur außerdem von Vorteil, da sich somit eine Sollbruchstelle ergibt.



Und das ist ein Vorteil|kopfkrat ?


----------



## nikmark (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist ein Vorteil|kopfkrat ?



Marcel hat recht ! Wo ist der Sinn ?
Du nimmst die geflochtene, damit du besseren Kontakt zum Fisch hast (keine Dehnung) und die sich z.B. von 0,35 auf 0,60 mm verjüngende Schlagschnur, damit Du ein wenig Dehnung hast, weniger Abrieb bei Steinen und Muscheln und vor allem, damit Du Deine 150g Gewicht auch rausballern kannst. Sonst hörst Du nämlich dieses unangenehme "Pinnnnng"  und Dein Blei ist im Nirwana der See !

...und dafür brauchst Du eine Klasseknoten und keine Sollbruchstelle !

Nikmark


----------



## Rosi (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Also ich habe in der Brandung keine geflochtene Schnur, weil es keine eingefärbte Fierline gibt. Da wüßte ich nie wie weit ich geworfen habe, bzw würde die alte Stelle nicht finden. Außerdem ist mir das Gefummel mit dem Schlagschnurknoten zu umständlich, wozu gibt es die Keule? Ich kenne nur sehr wenige Angler, die mit geflochtener Schnur in die Brandung gehen. Die alten, eingefleischten Brandungsangler haben hier alle Mono, auch von der Seebrücke aus.


----------



## nikmark (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe in der Brandung keine geflochtene Schnur, weil es keine eingefärbte Fierline gibt. Da wüßte ich nie wie weit ich geworfen habe, bzw würde die alte Stelle nicht finden. Außerdem ist mir das Gefummel mit dem Schlagschnurknoten zu umständlich, wozu gibt es die Keule? Ich kenne nur sehr wenige Angler, die mit geflochtener Schnur in die Brandung gehen. Die alten, eingefleischten Brandungsangler haben hier alle Mono, auch von der Seebrücke aus.



So nehme ich es auch ! 35er Monofile und dann die Keule davor ! Merke trotzdem den Fisch !
...aber es gibt ja auch diejenigen, die *aktiv* z.B. zupfend die Plattfische und Dorsche reizen und dann ist die geflochtene doch schon erste Wahl.(Wenn der Knoten nicht wäre :c )

Nikmark


----------



## Rosi (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

@ Nikmark
warum hast du denn eine Keule vor der 35er? Die Schnur gibt es doch auch zusammen. Sie beginnt mit 58 oder 60 oder 65 und endet mit 28 oder 33 oder 35. Ohne Knoten.


----------



## nikmark (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nikmark
> warum hast du denn eine Keule vor der 35er? Die Schnur gibt es doch auch zusammen. Sie beginnt mit 58 oder 60 oder 65 und endet mit 28 oder 33 oder 35. Ohne Knoten.



Hi Rosi,
 weiss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Ich kaufe die seit ewigen Zeiten im 5er Pack und die sind dann jeweils 15 m lang. 
Bin wohl eher ein Gewohnheitstier :q 

Nikmark


----------



## Christian D (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Klar hat ne Sollbruchstelle Vorteile!!!!!!

Bei nem Hänger, der nicht zu lösen ist, reißt mir nur die Taper-Tip mit Montage ab, da zumeist die Geflochtene die Mono durchschneidet. Gesetz dem Fall, ich fische mit ner durchgehenden Mono, oder durchgehend Geflochtener, dann kann es passieren, dass die Schnur beim "Hängerzerren"im schlechtesten Fall irgendwo Richtung Spule oder in der Mitte reißt. Somit währen locker 100 Meter Schnur verloren. 
Ich verliere lieber mal ne Montage, als gleich ne ganze Taperline oder Geflochtene in der See zu lassen. Ich gehöre nicht zu der Fraktion, die gleich mit 10 Ersatzspulen ans Wasser ziehen.

Schnurbruch durch Fisch hatte ich mit dieser Kombi noch nie!


----------



## degl (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

ich habe gerade auf geflechtschnur umgestellt,weil es mir gerade zweimal passierte,das ich nicht weit genug raus und an den fisch ran kam(waren auch extrembedingungen).
den rest der vor und nachteile werde ich in dieser saison mal erfahren.
die wurfweite hat sich schon positiv verändert#h 

den rest werde ich beobachten

gruß degl


----------



## nordman (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber es gibt ja auch diejenigen, die *aktiv* z.B. zupfend die Plattfische und Dorsche reizen und dann ist die geflochtene doch schon erste Wahl.(Wenn der Knoten nicht wäre :c )
> 
> Nikmark



geht doch auch ohne knoten! haupt- und schlagschnur verspleißen, kein tragkraftverlust und kein erhöhter widerstand beim werfen.


----------



## Waldemar (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Na Nordmann, dann zeig mal wies geht mit dem verspleißen.
Würde mich brennend interessieren.
Auf den Knoten an der Keule könnt ich gut verzichten.


----------



## CyTrobIc (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

man kann ein tropfen silikonkleber draufmachen, dann hat der knoten ne ovale form ohne "enden" und flutscht besser


----------



## haukep (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne nur sehr wenige Angler, die mit geflochtener Schnur in die Brandung gehen. Die alten, eingefleischten Brandungsangler haben hier alle Mono, auch von der Seebrücke aus.



Hi Rosi,

Marci, José, Aga, Micky, Mike, Moi...genug? :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## dorschiie (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

ich hab auch gefl. als hauptschnur drauf .und ne mono als schlagschnur . allerdings durchgehend 060.
noch probleme damit gehabt.
wenn dann abrisse an dem vorfach.


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Ist es wirklich so, dass man mit Geflochtener weiter wirft? Ich  selbst habe nicht den Eindruck. Eher hat sich meine Wurfweite verringert, seit ich komplett auf Flechtwerk umgestiegen bin. Gerade bei den älteren "flachen" Schnüren hatte ich oft das Gefühl, nicht mehr die Wurfweite zu erzielen, die ich mit Mono erreicht hatte. Seit es die eher runden Flechtschnüre gibt, hat sich das, meiner Meinung nach, etwas relativiert.

Vielleicht liegt es allerdings auch daran, dass ich älter geworden bin und nicht mehr über die richtige Kraft verfüge. Gleichwohl beschleicht mich immer wieder der Zweifel, wenn ich nicht mehr, entfernungsmäßig, dahin werfe wo die Montage im Meer/See landen sollte.|kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es wirklich so, dass man mit Geflochtener weiter wirft? Ich  selbst habe nicht den Eindruck. Eher hat sich meine Wurfweite verringert, seit ich komplett auf Flechtwerk umgestiegen bin. Gerade bei den älteren "flachen" Schnüren hatte ich oft das Gefühl, nicht mehr die Wurfweite zu erzielen, die ich mit Mono erreicht hatte. Seit es die eher runden Flechtschnüre gibt, hat sich das, meiner Meinung nach, etwas relativiert.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es allerdings auch daran, dass ich älter geworden bin und nicht mehr über die richtige Kraft verfüge. Gleichwohl beschleicht mich immer wieder der Zweifel, wenn ich nicht mehr, entfernungsmäßig, dahin werfe wo die Montage im Meer/See landen sollte.|kopfkrat



Mh, komisch, also ich werfe mit Geflochtener deutlich weiter, allerdings kann das auch daran liegen, dass die Fireline extrem gute Flugeigenschaften hat. Z.Z. habe ich noch 0,14er drauf, aber beim nächsten Mal wird es ne 0,12er werden...


----------



## haukep (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch gefl. als hauptschnur drauf .und ne mono als schlagschnur . allerdings durchgehend 060.
> noch probleme damit gehabt.
> wenn dann abrisse an dem vorfach.



Ich denke Du meinst ne 60er als Schlagschnur? Mir wäre das zu dünn, die würde ich durchwerfen, ich hab ja ne 32 Fireline, aber früher hatte ich ne 0,70er oder 75er.


----------



## Micky (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Ich bin ja nun gerade erst ganz frisch auf Fireline umgestiegen, und hab somit den Vergleich noch ziemlich frisch vor Augen. Die Wurfweite hat sich seit der Umstellung enorm gesteigert. Ich mache zwischen 20 und 40 Umdrehungen mehr beim einkurbeln, und das ist ne *GANZE ECKE* !!!

Außerdem ist die Bisserkennung der *OBERHAMMER*. Während ich bei Monofiler Schnur immer raten musste, sieht man bei Fireline selbst den kleinsten Biss. :g 

Hab mich vorher nicht "getraut" mit Fireline zu angeln, hatte da so das eine oder andere negative Erlebnis mit Geflecht. Wenn man aber den Bügel der Rolle immer umklappt, dann reißt man auch nicht so häufig ab  |uhoh: 

Hauptschnur 17er Fireline, und ne 39er Keule davor, alles BESTENS !!!


----------



## sunny (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Ich kann mich Micky nur anschließen. Ich bin, was geflochtene betrifft, noch nen Frischling und hab mich eigentlich erst letzte Woche mal intensiver mit der Sache beschäftigt. Ich habe eine Rute mit Mono und eine mit Geflecht gefischt.

Was soll ich sagen. Nach ein paar Eingewöhnungswürfen ging richtig die Post ab. Ich bin mit Geflecht erheblich weiter gekommen als mit meiner Mono. Die Bisserkennung ist genial. 

Zwei Nachteile gibt es aber auch, finde ich zumindest. 1. am Geflecht hatte ich einige Aussteiger, wahrscheinlich wegen der mangelnden Dehnung und 2. man weiß nicht wie weit man geworfen hat und somit, in welcher Entfernung der Fisch gebissen hat#c .

Kurbelumdrehungen zählen hab ich irgend wie kein Bock zu. Außerdem was nützt es mir, wenn ich nach dem Reinholen feststelle, dass ich 15 m zu kurz geworfen habe.

Ich habe ne 15er Fireline mit ner 39er Keule verwendet. Als Verbindungsknoten musste der doppelte Grinner dran glauben. Hat supergut gehalten.


----------



## Timmy4903 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch gefl. als hauptschnur drauf .und ne mono als schlagschnur . allerdings durchgehend 060.
> noch probleme damit gehabt.
> wenn dann abrisse an dem vorfach.


 
...und da kann vielleicht der hund begraben liegen!!!
Hab bevor ich auf Geflecht umgestiegen bin, auch mit 60er Schlag geangelt!!!
Der Knoten bei solch einer Schnur ist natürlich schon enorm und hat bei mir den Flug ordentlich abgebremst (grad am Spitzenring)!!!

Beim Geflecht (gleiche Stärke wie bei Micky) ist der Knoten wesentlich kleiner und rutscht gerade so durch die Ringe!

Außerdem hat eine geflochtene Schlagschnur den Vorteil, dass sich die Rute wesentlich besser auflädt, da ja keine Dehnung da ist!!!


----------



## Micky (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hat eine geflochtene Schlagschnur den Vorteil, dass sich die Rute wesentlich besser auflädt, da ja keine Dehnung da ist!!!



*Oder es liegt an der Farbe der Schnur
*(INSIDER #y |supergri )


----------



## Timmy4903 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *Oder es liegt an der Farbe der Schnur*
> (INSIDER #y |supergri )


 
Jaja...

*Flamingo-Timmy* grüßt *Quietscheentchen-Mirko*!!! |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> *Flamingo-Timmy* grüßt *Quietscheentchen-Mirko*!!! |supergri




Ich sach nur "Vogelgrippe!!!":m


----------



## Tom B (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke Du meinst ne 60er als Schlagschnur? Mir wäre das zu dünn, die würde ich durchwerfen, ich hab ja ne 32 Fireline, aber früher hatte ich ne 0,70er oder 75er.



Hey Brückenpapst,
irgendwie rührst Du mir in letzter Zeit ein bißchen zu sehr die Trommel,
Du willst uns hier erzählen das Du ne 60 Schlagschnur fetzt #d |kopfkrat 
das führ mir mal vor,konnte ja Dein Hero Wurf schon bewundern:m ,
aber so willste ne 60 knallen |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |wavey: 

und der Satz früher hatte ich eine 0,70-0,75,Du angelst doch erst seit einem 
halben Jahr vom Strand aus..........:m (oder haste den Satz aus einem Buch von Dieter Schicker von 1978  ??????? )


fische selber auch ne geflochtene als Hauptschnur,entweder mit geflochtener
schlagschnur 0,32 oder den Mono Tips 0,33-0,60.
Hau die 0,60 Spitze auch mit 230 gr.nicht durch .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## CyTrobIc (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

hab ne 45er keule darunter ne 30er beides mono... nagut komm nich soweit aber das wird sich ändern


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Mal eine Frage: Welchen Knoten benutzt ihr bei der Verbindung Geflochtener - Geflochtener? Ich benutze immer Uni - Uni. Ist der Albright eine vielleicht eine bessere Alternative?


----------



## sunny (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

@wedaufischer

Ich benutze den doppelten Grinner mit nem Tropfen Sekunderkleber. Hält bei mir wie Bombe#6. Verbinde damit ne 39er Schlag- mit ner 15er Hauptschnur.

Mit der 39er mache ich 8-10 Windungen und mit der 15er zwischen 15 u. 20.


----------



## degl (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

der albright-knoten ist nur dann wirklich gut,wenn er genau gebunden wird
(man hab ich geübt)und nur wenn eine dickere(schlagschnur) mit ner halb-so-dicken(hauptschnur)verbunden werden soll.
wenn alles stimmt gibts nix besseres#6 

gruß degl


----------



## dorschiie (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

also ich weiß nicht. eine 0,60 schnur zerdeppern beim wurf möchte ich auch gerne mal sehen. es stellt sich die frage wie alt war die schur und wie ist der grund(muschelbänke, steinig, scharfe kanten,netze?)und war der knoten in ordnung?
als verbindungsknoten habe ich auch den albright und auch lange und viel geübt wie degl es beschreibt. 
außerdem habe nicht ich die frage gestellt wenn man den ganzen threat liest merkt mann das ich nur geantwortet habe.


----------



## Sargo (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Hy Deg,

wie hat sich die Wurfweite verbessert ? (z.B. von 20 m auf 50 m) ?

An alle: Da habt Ihr mir ja Klasse Antworten gegeben, VIELEN DANK !!!

SARGO


----------



## degl (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

@sargo,

ich hab erstmal nur Probewürfe an der Elbe gemacht,aber schon die brachten deutlich mehr Wurfweite.
ich hab die Umdrehungen an der Rolle beim einziehen gezählt
und das mit 0,90m malgenommen daher nur die ca.Werte.

Mono mit 0,35mm ca. 80 Umdrehungen bis die Schlagschnur wieder an der Rolle war
Geflochtene 0.12 mm ca.140 Umdrehungen bis zur Schlagschnur.
heißt ca. 75m zu 125m ungefähr.

EIN ARGUMENT WAS ERSTMAL NICHT ZU T0PPEN IST

Trotzdem tausche ich noch die Ruten aus und am Dienstag weiß ich noch mehr.
werde hier berichten

gruß degl


----------



## Pixelschreck (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Moin moin!
Entgegen allen Meinungen in dieser Sache benutze ich seit Jahren in der Brandung eine Fireline (12kg) ohne Schlagschnur, knotenlose Verbindung und meist Vorfächer aus Amnesia (8kg). Vor dem Blei (190Gr.)ein kleines Stück 35ger als Sollbruchstelle.
Ich hab noch keine Hauptschnur abgerissen oder beim Wurf zerschossen. Bein Hänger reisst entweder das Blei oder das Vorfach hinter den knotenlos Verbinder ab. 
(Auf die gleiche Weise wie die knotenlosen Verbinder kann man auch ganz normale Wirbel anbinden: Die Schnur durch das Karabineröhr des Wirbels, doppelt nehmen , zig mal in den offenen Karabiner wickeln, Karabiner zu, fertig.)
Aussteiger hatte ich auch nicht, etwas Gefühl und Bremse richtig einstellen, kein Problem.

Den Vorteil  der geflochtenen Schnur sehe ich im besseren Wurfverhalten und vor Allem im geringeren Wind und Ströhmungswiederstand. Die gespannte Schnur nimmt weniger Bewegung von Wind und Wellen auf und dadurch ist eine bessere Bisserkennung gegeben. Ausserdem kommt die berühmte Perückenbildung bei Geflochtener nicht vor weil sie nicht zum Verdrallen neigt.

@Rosi: Die gibts jetzt auch in bunt!!! Aber das nützt nichts, die Farbe hält nicht lange und den dünnen Faden sieht man eh nicht. die Entfernung kann ich abschätzen in dem ich sehe was auf der Rolle fehlt b.z.w. an der Flugzeit erahnen.


----------



## nordman (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage: Welchen Knoten benutzt ihr bei der Verbindung Geflochtener - Geflochtener? Ich benutze immer Uni - Uni. Ist der Albright eine vielleicht eine bessere Alternative?



ich habs schon mal in diesem thread geschrieben: ich verspleiße die schnüre, so daß man gar keinen knoten hat. es hatte auch schon jemand nachgefragt, ich werde das morgen mal fotografieren und einstellen.


----------



## dorschiie (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

@nordmann
verspleißen ist ja ok . aber was machst du wenn du mal einen abriss hast?
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man nachts im dunkeln verspleißen kann.


----------



## Marcel1409 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

@ Nordman

Kannst du mal bitte ne Anleitung mit Fotos reinsetzten. Das interessiert mich wie du das hinbekommst...


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> @nordmann
> verspleißen ist ja ok . aber was machst du wenn du mal einen abriss hast?
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man nachts im dunkeln verspleißen kann.



dem kann man doch mit fertigen Ersatzspulen entgegenwirken...


----------



## dorschiie (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

schon klar .man kann 2-3 fertige spulen mitnehmen,aber kann es nicht 
sein das mann mehrere abrisse hat? wat dann ? einen ganzen laden mitnehmen oder besser neu binden?


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> schon klar .man kann 2-3 fertige spulen mitnehmen,aber kann es nicht
> sein das mann mehrere abrisse hat? wat dann ? einen ganzen laden mitnehmen oder besser neu binden?



also wer *das* schafft (vielleicht sogar noch mit Sollbruchstelle vorm Blei) sollte besser nochmal auf dem Sportplatz üben :m 
Oder halt die Knoten können


----------



## Marcel1409 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> also wer *das* schafft (vielleicht sogar noch mit Sollbruchstelle vorm Blei) sollte besser nochmal auf dem Sportplatz üben :m
> Oder halt die Knoten können



Dann hast du aber noch nicht in Preesen geangelt oder bei auflandigem Wind in Süßsau (links). Geht schneller wie Haare waschen und die 3 (süß ) E-Spulen sind durchgearbeitet...


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Hallo Marcel- ne das hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht... mehr als eine "komplette" ist noch nicht drauf gegangen könnte aber auch an meinen 10cm 35iger überm Blei liegen die dann nachgeben.

Oder die Montage wurde mal "ausgedünnt" :q


----------



## Marcel1409 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Ich hab in Preesen schon mal 12 Spulen verarbeitet und musste am Strand anfangen neue Keueln anzuknoten#q . In Süßsau waren es 10...


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Krass! Musst aber gut gefangen haben um das zu erdulden oder?


----------



## sunny (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

Ich habe garkeine Ersatzspulen. Wenn es bei mir knallt, muss ich so oder knüppern. Bei den Preisen für die E-Spulen fand ich das bisher aber auch nicht so schlimm .

@Marci

12 bzw. 10 Spulen? Solange wär ich nicht geblieben#d . Da wär ich durchgedreht.


----------



## Micky (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> 12 bzw. 10 Spulen? Solange wär ich nicht geblieben#d . Da wär ich durchgedreht.


 *DITO !!!* Das wäre genau der Moment um sich beim Damenhäkeln anzumelden und sein Gerät bei Ebay zu verticken


----------



## nordman (1. November 2005)

*AW: Geflochtene ?*

sorry, leute!

ich hatte heute nen langen tag, da ging nix mehr mit verspleißen usw.

richtig ist: bei einem abriss ist der kram futsch. und am wasser verspleißen - nä, dat wird nix. mit übung schafft man so eine verbindung in einer halben stunde. lohnt sich also nur in relativ hängerarmen gegenden. sonst wirds ärgerlich.

aber nach einem abriß kann man ja immer noch knoten, dann hat man bis dahin eben die maximale wurfweite herausgeholt. und mit ersatzspulen kann man sich auch eine gewisse reserve schaffen.

ich bleib mit den bildern jedenfalls am ball!


----------

